

How to be happy in business - venn diagram - absconditus
http://whatconsumesme.com/2009/what-im-writing/how-to-be-happy-in-business-venn-diagram/

======
quizzical
A very nice description of the goal of marrying skill, demand, and passion:

If what you want to do and what you do well overlap, you still need to
monetize it. If what you do well and what you can get paid to do overlap, you
still need to make sure the work is desired. If what you want to do and what
you can get paid to do overlap, you still need to do it better than your
competition.

------
mahmud
I like this new trend of info-graphic philosophy.

